# Mma full track suites



## TroJan Fight Wear

I want one, and can only seem to find either the bottoms or the top, has to have a hoody, a clause in my asbo says so...

Cant find any on the mmafactory site marc, just wondering if ne 1 has seen any?


----------



## PrideNeverDies

mma warehouse and mma over load used to have some


----------



## ewrayzor

Why not just have a trojan one made?


----------



## christomo

ewrayzor said:


> Why not just have a trojan one made?


good point!


----------



## marc

Silver star do one, we havent got them on the site but we have them in store, i'll get them added to the site later on


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

Walking around in my own gear,nah mate lol abit sad. I want one for casual I only wear my own gear when training. might get a hoody made tho, for selling etc...


----------



## ewrayzor

How is it sad? If you wont wear your own stuff, who will?


----------



## Mandirigma

WOW at your response.

Absolutely no love for the brand youre building, are supposed to be an ambssador for, a person who wants to represent the brand....

Again, wow.

Failed before it started!


----------



## ryanjvt

Mandirigma said:


> WOW at your response.
> 
> Absolutely no love for the brand youre building, are supposed to be an ambssador for, a person who wants to represent the brand....
> 
> Again, wow.
> 
> Failed before it started!


:whs


----------



## ewrayzor

yeah, sorry - I don't get it. I've already worn and bought my own kit from my first batch of clothes (don't steal your own honey) and I'll wear them to death! well maybe not death but


----------



## Mandirigma

ewrayzor said:


> yeah, sorry - I don't get it. I've already worn and bought my own kit from my first batch of clothes (don't steal your own honey) and I'll wear them to death! well maybe not death but


My post is directed at Trojan.

Not a dig or to start a bad vibe with Trojan (not my intention but just saying as it is) but I mean, setting up a brand, putting in effort, time, finances....


----------



## Chris Griffiths

Mandirigma said:


> WOW at your response.
> 
> Absolutely no love for the brand youre building, are supposed to be an ambssador for, a person who wants to represent the brand....
> 
> Again, wow.
> 
> Failed before it started!


:good


----------



## Razorstorm

Mate, seriously epic fail. Everyone I know including me wears Razorstorm all the time


----------



## marc

Will trojan make a come back? will he redeem himself? Will Jane Find out Ian beale has been cheating on her? stay tuned to UK MMA Forums to find out....


----------



## TheIceman5

marc said:


> Will trojan make a come back? will he redeem himself? Will Jane Find out Ian beale has been cheating on her? stay tuned to UK MMA Forums to find out....


Marc ill just get my work to charge you for the new monitor i may need ...ill need to remember to not drink water and read your posts at the same time in future :laugh:


----------



## marc

Im not always that funny


----------



## ewrayzor

you're right, your not!

Didn't realise the stenders storylines were on here. Please keep us updated. That way, I can still go on the forum and pretend to the misses that I am watching tele with her as I'll know what's happening.


----------



## TheIceman5

marc said:


> Im not always that funny


I just don't want to risk spitting water everywhere again


----------



## marc

ewrayzor said:


> you're right, your not!
> 
> Didn't realise the stenders storylines were on here. Please keep us updated. That way, I can still go on the forum and pretend to the misses that I am watching tele with her as I'll know what's happening.


will do bro!


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

no, tut don't get me wrong mma fans. I will be wearing my gear but not all the time, just because I have my own clothes doesn't mean I want to wear them everyday. I want some other clothes other than Trojan. I'm saying I want a tracksuit of another brand, I don't have to wear trojan all the time just because I design them, come on, I'm sure tom wears other brands other than razorstorm. I just don't want to wear them all the time, just want an alternative boys, nothing wrong with that!....


----------



## Chris Griffiths

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> no, tut don't get me wrong mma fans. I will be wearing my gear but not all the time, just because I have my own clothes doesn't mean I want to wear them everyday. I want some other clothes other than Trojan. I'm saying I want a tracksuit of another brand, I don't have to wear trojan all the time just because I design them, come on, I'm sure tom wears other brands other than razorstorm. I just don't want to wear them all the time, just want an alternative boys, nothing wrong with that!....


But you said it was sad to wear your gear? And yes Tom wears Razorstorm all the time!!!!


----------



## Mandirigma

but surely if you want a track suit, you could get one made (as sample or the like) with trojan brading and the thought of adding it to your product line if it comes out well. kills 2 birds with 1 stone really.

still though, saying wearing your own line is sad just really isnt what someone who loves their brand would say.

(no sh1t stirring post btw).

you can just tell, even with those who have online shops they have a passion for their business since they are promoting on various boards, recommending products from their stores with reason it would benefit the end user.


----------



## Razorstorm

Chris Griffiths said:


> But you said it was sad to wear your gear? And yes Tom wears Razorstorm all the time!!!!


I wear it in my sleep, I also wear it when I give the misses one so she knows who the daddy is. You gotta take your unfair advantage everywhere.

The only time I dont wear razorstorm is when I wear my UK mma tshirt, and I even got Razorstorm printed on that too


----------



## Razorstorm

But im not the only one, people wear Razorstorm because everyone behind it believes in the brand 110%


----------



## Chris Griffiths

Ive got my razorstorm Crossfit Leeds tee on as we speak! LOL Im trying to get the thoughts of you wearing on the nest out my head tho!!!!


----------



## Razorstorm

Stop watching the video then!


----------



## ewrayzor

I still can't believe what you're saying though. I have OCD in a big way to the point where, for work (I'm head of PE) I only wear adidas. As head, I order all of the kit for the year so it's all adidas gi's, balls, basketball, table tennis, swim stuff, football kits the lot! It's bad I know but it's a mental thing.

Anyway, I started Animus just because adidas didn't really do much in the MMA world and I hate with a passion the I'm a mean cage fighting nob look and so thought I'd do something myself. I know will not wear anything else for the gym other than Animus and am really struggling to put it in my adidas bag!

Anyway, that's just me


----------



## marc

Ive heard Tom has Razorstorm Pyjamas


----------



## Razorstorm

marc said:


> Ive heard Tom has Razorstorm Pyjamas


mate i only sleep in a thong, which has the razorstorm logo small just above the crack of the ass


----------



## Chris Griffiths

Razorstorm said:


> mate i only sleep in a thong, which has the razorstorm logo small just above the crack of the ass


----------



## marc

I am eating my Beans/toast and protein shake wearing a JACO T shirt,

1 - because i sell it

2 - beacuase i like it, and the more peple see it, the more people will see/hear the name JACO which will generate more interest and hopefully bring more sales, granted the only people who are with with me now are my missus, her sister and 3 small children, but stil....

On a side note Tom that Razorstorm blue crossfit hoodie rocks mate


----------



## Chris Griffiths

marc said:


> I am eating my Beans/toast and protein shake wearing a JACO T shirt,
> 
> 1 - because i sell it
> 
> 2 - beacuase i like it, and the more peple see it, the more people will see/hear the name JACO which will generate more interest and hopefully bring more sales, granted the only people who are with with me now are my missus, her sister and 3 small children, but stil....
> 
> On a side note Tom that Razorstorm blue crossfit hoodie rocks mate


But thats what the family are getting for crimbo so makes sense, let them get excited about it now???

Cant wait till my mrs opens here bag of mma goods on Christmas morning.


----------



## marc

Is she getting a JACO bag??


----------



## Chris Griffiths

marc said:


> Is she getting a JACO bag??


NO!! She hasnt been that good!


----------



## marc

ah bad times! Tesco bag then? Im not going to make it up to yours today mate, im going to be stuck in the shop all afternoon ): i'll try and get down to you next week laaa, but if you need to release Track Jackets to the masses then thats no probs


----------



## Razorstorm

Cheers marc,

we got a few rocking out at the mo:


----------



## Mandirigma

Whoa, the cross fit hoodies look awesome!


----------



## Chris Griffiths

marc said:


> ah bad times! Tesco bag then? Im not going to make it up to yours today mate, im going to be stuck in the shop all afternoon ): i'll try and get down to you next week laaa, but if you need to release Track Jackets to the masses then thats no probs


Ok mate ill see you through the week! :thumb


----------



## ewrayzor

monumental chug that


----------



## SanshouMatt

The crossfit gear does look pretty awesome, you done one for Crossfit Hove?


----------



## Chris Griffiths

SanshouMatt said:


> The crossfit gear does look pretty awesome, you done one for Crossfit Hove?


I have cross fit stuff off Razorstorm, I dont do cross fit but once it is on I become awesome.

Im sure he is working on a Hove shirt?? Who am i his stalker?? Oh my god my Razorstorm obbsession needs to end.


----------



## Razorstorm

We supply CrossBreed shorts to Crossfit Hove, Miles has not asked about a bespoke t-shirt / hoody, maybes in the future we can sort something out for them. That would be boss


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

I will be wearing trojanfightwear and I believe in it a million percent. anyway them hoodies are really smart!


----------



## Roycer92

Bad Boy Pro Series Sweat Suit - SportsDirect.com


----------

